# Hall of Shame - Strikemaster Ice Auger



## DetroitIron

Well, I've had it with this piece of crap Chinese junk I bought last year. I bought a brand new Strikemaster Ice Auger, 2HP, from Dicks sporting goods. Used it twice last year, no issues. 

This year, after a LONG anticipated ice fishing trip with friends who I havent seen in a long time (they live in Northern Michigan, I live in southern michigan) we met at about the halfway point. Paid lot of money to get my truck road worthy, hotel room, food, had a difficult time getting agreement from (3) wives to go, etc, brought all our equipment and ice fishing stuff, etc. etc. etc. Got to the lake, huffed and puffed as we dragged out shanties and all our equipment out, 12-14 inches of ice, ready to rock! First pull of the rope..... snap. I"m not kidding either, the very first pull. Broke the rope. Man was I ticked off - that is putting it mildly, you really don't want to hear what I said. 

Took the auger back to shore, got out all my tools from the truck to try and make a repair. Didn't have the right size socket to get the shroud off! I had every tool but the right one! Small crescent wrench, pliers, needlnose vice grips - nope, wouldn't work, couldn't get tool access, hitting the side of the shroud as I tried to turn. Had to go into town to get a small 7 or 8mm socket. I"m fuming more and more as I waste my precious ice fishing time. 

Finally got the shroud off, pulled out the plastic hub, retied the rope, then the torsional spring unsprung in my face. Not good. I wasn't able to get this thing rewound, so I figured I'd just put it on top of the auger, and give it a pull, then "somehow" try to pull it off as its running. Over and over we tried, could'nt get it to run. Screwed. This thing has only been used several times, and I'm dead in the water (hard water that is). We had to hand auger holes, and it was tough. I was absolutely furious. It was very, very cold out (-5 F) and I believe the rope was too thin in diameter,and the cold made it brittle, so it broke. 

I wrote a long, detailed note to Strikemaster, detailing my wasted trip (I spent a lot of money getting up there), and how their product let me down, and that I wanted my money back or another auger. I get a call from the "Operations Manager", saying "we're a small company this, we're a small company that". Then he goes onto say I probably pulled the rope too long in its stroke, I countered by saying I've had other ice augers before, and many other small engine stuff, and never broke a rope. I told him I thought it was design flaw, that their rope isn't thick enough. And I also mentioned I wasnt happy to see on the box that these are "made in China", that my other Strikemaster auger I had no issues with, and this one seemed much cheaper than the other one I had. He said only the metal blades of the auger is made in China. I asked him if the engine is made in China, he said he didn't know. I said I still believe the rope to be a marginal design. He then said "well, you are going to have to take it up with Tecumseh, in fact, why don't you forward the letter you sent me to them". I looked up Tecumseh website, they had no contact number, no email contact person, and a space for comments that was very limited. I could not fit in the full text of the note I sent to Strikemaster. I then emailed back to the operations manager that there is no contact info, does he know anyone there I could contact, and he said "No". I really don't believe him. 

I never did receive any response from the Tecumseh website. 

Well, I was offered to either send the unit back to Strikemaster headquarters and have it repaired, or I found a local Tecumseh distributor who would fix it. I had to pay some money for expediting of parts, but the recoil was covered under the 1-year warranty (It was purchased 2-9-07, broke on me 1-20-08). So I lost another weekend of fishing while it was getting fixed, and around here in SE Michigan, the ice days are limited. The small engine repair shop man said "use the decompression button" to start it. 

So, yesterday was shaping up to be the perfect ice fishing day... 6 inches ice, full moon (solunar tables said would be good day), barometer dropping.... put in my 8 hours of work, hurried up and packed everything in the truck, get to my spot, USING THE DECOMPRESSION LEVER/PULLING ONCE, TWICE THREE TIMES, NOT EXCEEDING THE LENGTH OF ROPE......SNAP!......... Freshly fixed Strikemaster, black rubber pull handle still in hand, rope somewhere within the shroud. 

Every person, animal and critter heard me within a quarter of a mile at this point. 

Dicks Sporting Goods, who I bought it from, went out on a limb and gave me my $220.00 back this afternoon. They only had a 90 day warranty on things, but they took my note into consideration that I wrote strikemaster, and the store manager was very good to deal with. 

Its too bad all these companies are setting up shop overseas (read here, China) and making junk. The strikemaster 2HP auger I had 10 years ago had nice chrome handles, much more robust looking parts. The one I just returned had plastic everywhere. I have worked on many small engines and had a good birds eye view at this one, and remember what my other one was like (should have never sold that one) and have to conclude it is junk - my older one was better, and I believe this was US built. 

Poisonous toothpaste, matchbox cars with too much lead, and now Strikemaster Augers - Junk. I have been really paying attention to things are made now, and if I can, refuse to buy anything made in China. 

Anybody else out there breaking their ropes? 

Sorry I'm putting a bit of a slam to a company out there, but I had (2) fishing trips ruined, and a weekend of no fishing as my auger was being repaired. I give Discredit where Discredit is due. 

I'll look for another auger, but not sure what I'll get. I understand everything is Tecumseh powered? Are there any Briggs and Stratton powered units?


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Man that sucks. I feel for ya there. What is worse was the customer service you got from them. Atleast Dick's was kind enough to refund you, but with the limited ice we have had all over the state this year a wasted day fishing out on the ice is priceless. Not to mention spudding a few holes, ouch!!!


----------



## WATTS

I understand and feel your pain , but why would you leave home without seeing if you auger started? I'd maybe take a chance on last years line, no new jigs, and so on. Yes it is a piece of crap , but your'e going to have to take some of the blame on that one.


----------



## kcud rellik

Can't believe the customer service was so horrible! Unbelieveable that their service on their product was so bad yet Dicks (who just carries the product) gave you a refund on over a 1 year old item!


----------



## outdoor junkie

WATTS said:


> I understand and feel your pain , but why would you leave home without seeing if you auger started? I'd maybe take a chance on last years line, no new jigs, and so on. Yes it is a piece of crap , but your'e going to have to take some of the blame on that one.


Take some of the blame. Gimme a break. It is not a fact of not starting, it's that a pull rope that isn't a year old has snapped twice. That tells you something. It's junk. This is exactly why I still have the Jiffy my grandfather bought ions ago, and it will still outperform anything you can buy now-a-days. Too much plastic on everything now-a-days(just look at chainsaws). Sorry to hear about your misfortune and wasted fishing time. But it sounds like Dicks did alot for you. Wishin you better luck in the future.


----------



## zx10r2004

i cant say nothing bad about strikemaster's customer service. they were great to me even when my auger was out of warranty they still fixed it for free. i agree the older augers are better made but i love my lazer mag 2 hp because its so light and it work great.


----------



## JJ Mac

:lol::lol::lol:

Sounds like a typical weekend for me! It's really fun when the recoil goes on an outboard motor and you're way out in a storm.

I have learned to treat recoils very gingerly. As suggested before, always start and test your auger before any trip. I always like to give a slow easy "test" pull for the first pull of the day, and make sure nothings seized or frozen up. I also try to use an easy steady pull and know the recoils engaged when starting rather than using snappy or jerky pulls. Make sure you pull straight out and not to the side. I always take my gloves off so the handle doesn't slip out of my hand and for safety reasons as well. 

Inspect and replace the rope when needed.

Don't be too down on Tecumseh and Strikemaster. When it comes to recoils, they go on all brands, as many of us can personally attest to. :lol: I'm not that familar with the recoil on the model you have, I wonder if others have had the same problems as well.

Someone needs to make a few million dollars and patent an improved design for a recoil.


----------



## zx10r2004

JJ Mac said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sounds like a typical weekend for me! It's really fun when the recoil goes on an outboard motor and you're way out in a storm.
> 
> I have learned to treat recoils very gingerly. As suggested before, always start and test your auger before any trip. I always like to give a slow easy "test" pull for the first pull of the day, and make sure nothings seized or frozen up. I also try to use an easy steady pull and know the recoils engaged when starting rather than using snappy or jerky pulls. Make sure you pull straight out and not to the side. I always take my gloves off so the handle doesn't slip out of my hand and for safety reasons as well.
> 
> Inspect and replace the rope when needed.
> 
> Don't be too down on Tecumseh and Strikemaster. When it comes to recoils, they go on all brands, as many of us can personally attest to. :lol:
> 
> Someone needs to make a few million dollars and patent an improved design for a recoil.


 electric start power auger. :lol:


----------



## JJ Mac

dead battery :lol:


----------



## Fishfan

Is this like the one that is posted in Classifieds? If it is, I am glad that guy hasn't responded back to me yet.


----------



## flip69

JJ Mac said:


> dead battery :lol:


LMAO:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullydog324

Wow, talk about some rotten service, I'm glad I've never had to deal with a company like that.


----------



## shockwaves

you made a point that the box said it was made in china, why did you buy it?


----------



## William H Bonney

I feel your pain,,,,,,, here's my Strikemaster story from about 10 years ago. 


I buy a SMaster gas auger,,,, first time out,, pull cord snaps(just like you). 
Take it back to Sports Authority,, get another one. First time out with that one,,,,, shotty plastic throttle snaps. Take it back to Sports Authority,,, get another one. First time out with the THIRD auger,,, the f'ing plastic choke handle breaks off. Back to Sports Authority,, and literally THROW this auger on the return counter,,, walk back to the augers and grab a Jiffy. Never had another problem.


----------



## woodie slayer

buya jiffy
nuff said


----------



## Kind of a big deal

ropes do break, i run chainsaws all the time and those things do break... you can change the rope to one that you think would be stronger. All i know is i would NEVER spend that kind of money on a trip without a backup plan! I take a spud and a hand auger everywhere i go. my trip will never be ruined do to not being able to get to the soft water. i agree that some of this blame is definatly on you.


----------



## unclecbass

Same thing happened to me, but it was 14 years after the auger was purchased. It happens, thats why I always bring my hand auger just in case.


----------



## The Whale

Re-read his post guys, he did have a hand-auger, they did fish. DetroitIron is ticked over the crap recoil trouble, that's all. Sounds like he's justified to me. Monday morning quarterbacking him is no good. 

Now then - I suggest,.....Electric Auger ! No gas, no recoil rope, quiet, multiple power source capable if needed for a low battery (charge it first !) 20 holes through 18" of ice no sweat on one charge, flip a switch, press the button and you're cutting, etc. etc. 

Look at my avatar.   It rocks !


----------



## BIG "D"

Completely agree with THE WHALE. I had a 3hp strikemaster. The first time you pulled it you had to pull very gingerly or the cord would break. After you got the first pull out of the way , it would work fine. Snaped two cords finding this out. but now I own a Lazer Electric and love it. Push the button and go.


----------



## DetroitIron

shockwaves said:


> you made a point that the box said it was made in china, why did you buy it?


I noticed this on the box in "very small print" after I got it home. I did not notice this at this store when I was buying it. I was actually a bit bummed when I noticed this. 


Couple days ago I bought a new pair of hockey skates. I could either get the Nikes, which were made in China, or CCM, which were made in Canada. Guesse what I bought? You know it, made from the land where Hockey is King.


----------

